# Decent article on childhood trauma and codependency



## Eru (Jul 25, 2013)

I found this to be quite illuminating. Many of you will be able to relate to the 'fawn response'.

http://www.pete-walker.com/pdf/CodependencyTraumaFawnResponse.pdf


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

I've known for a while that I've had major codependency issues, but never had a very clear idea as to why, but this explains it perfectly! Thanks for posting this excellent article~!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Bumping this, It's very informative and more people should give it a read. I'd repost it under a more attractive title, but I don't wanna steal Eru's thunder.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Really good article!

Real motivation for surmounting this challenge usually comes from the

psychodynamic work of uncovering and recreating a detailed picture of the 
trauma that first frightened the client out of his instincts of self-protection 
and healthy self-interest. When the client remembers and feels how 
overpowered he was as a child, he can begin to realize that although he was 
truly too small and powerless to assert himself in the past, he is now in a 
much different, more potentially powerful situation

This is what I want the most, it's just how can I get to it with my therapist


----------



## Eru (Jul 25, 2013)

Antimony said:


> Bumping this, It's very informative and more people should give it a read. I'd repost it under a more attractive title, but I don't wanna steal Eru's thunder.


Hah do it. I know the title's a bit shit, don't think I can change it though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll do it once it sinks down, no need for redundancy =P


----------

